# [solved] Intel-Grafiktreiber funzt nach world-Update nicht

## cyril_sneer

Hallo.

Ich habe ein "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" laufen lassen, bei dem wohl auch xorg-server upgedatet wurde. Beim nächste Reboot ging dann erstmal kein X. Habe daraufhin xf86-input-mouse, xf86-input-keyboard, xf86-video-intel, xf86-video-vesa und xf86-video-fbdev neu gemerged. Leider hat ein startx jetzt nur Erfolg, wenn ich den fbdev in die xorg.conf eintrage. Wie bekomme ich den intel-Treiber wieder zum Funktionieren?

Gruß.Last edited by cyril_sneer on Fri Apr 16, 2010 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Meine Glaskugel geht leider seit dem letzten world-Update auch nicht mehr, deswegen wären ein paar weitere Hinweise in Form von Fehlermeldungen schon ganz nett. Damit meine ich insbesondere den Inhalt der /var/log/Xorg.0.log nach einem fehlerhaften Start von X.

----------

## Evildad

Welche Version von xf86-video-intel hast Du installiert? Bei meinem Laptop ging die neueste unstable Version auch nicht.

Die Version 2.9.1 läuft ohne Probleme.

Ein Downgrade hat mir geholfen. Müsste ich mir mal näher anschauen wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab.

----------

## cyril_sneer

Hm.. da war ich wohl leicht übermüdet. Hab doch glatt den wichtigsten Punkt vergessen, nämlich dass mir ein "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" die Warnung ausgibt, dass es sich um eine Binärdatei handelt. Wenn ich sie mir ansehe steht irgendwelches Zeugs drin, wo ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wo das herkommen könnte, zB. Netzwerk-Kram (eth0, gateway, etc) und eben auch lauter kryptisches. Sehr seltsam das ganze. Im Kernel hab ich übrigens nichts verändert. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob da vorher alles seine Richtigkeit hatte, aber zumnidest hat alles funktioniert. xf86-video-intel ist in Version 2.9.1 installiert.

Zur Info:

```

# lspci

...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

..

# uname -a

Linux TP_X40_Box 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #23 SMP Mon Mar 29 19:14:27 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1200MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Fehlt noch was?

Grüße und Dank.

EDIT: die xorg.conf gibts auch noch

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#       Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        modeline     "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fbdev"                     # intel

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "fbdev"                     # intel

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

#       DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

#       DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## jodel

hast du es mal ohne xorg.conf probiert?

----------

## schachti

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> Hm.. da war ich wohl leicht übermüdet. Hab doch glatt den wichtigsten Punkt vergessen, nämlich dass mir ein "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" die Warnung ausgibt, dass es sich um eine Binärdatei handelt. Wenn ich sie mir ansehe steht irgendwelches Zeugs drin, wo ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wo das herkommen könnte, zB. Netzwerk-Kram (eth0, gateway, etc) und eben auch lauter kryptisches. 

 

Das riecht sehr stark nach einem kaputten Dateisystem - hattest Du in letzter Zeit mal einen Stromausfall, oder hing das System, so dass Du den Rechner ohne runterfahren ausschalten musstest? Ich würde mal einen Dateisystemcheck machen...

----------

## cyril_sneer

Ich glaub du hast nen guten Riecher. Kanns zwar grad nicht checken (bin in der Vorlesung), aber ich musste den Rechner in der Tat in letzter Zeit mal ausmachen, wie echte Männer das nunmal machen. Das hing einmal damit zusammen, dass ich einen Beamer an den Lap anschliessen wollte und dann alles eingefroren ist, und die anderen male mit obigem Problem, denn wenn ich den intel-Treiber in die xorg.conf eintrage bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und auf ALT-F.. switchen geht auch nicht mehr. Sollte eigentlich in so einem Fall der Check beim Hochfahren automatisch starten? Mit dem fbdev-Treiber wird übrigens ein korrektes Logfile geschrieben.

----------

## schachti

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> Sollte eigentlich in so einem Fall der Check beim Hochfahren automatisch starten?

 

Eigentlich schon, aber...   :Wink: 

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> Mit dem fbdev-Treiber wird übrigens ein korrektes Logfile geschrieben.

 

Das wiederum hört sich seltsam an und mag zu einem defekten Dateisystem nicht so recht passen. Du könntest versuchen, erstmal einen Dateisystemcheck laufen zu lassen und anschliessend alle potentiell betroffenen Pakete nochmal neu zu installieren (und in Zukunft vor Anwendung der harte-Mann-Methode mittels Magic SysRq erstmal einen sync ausführen und anschließend die Dateisysteme read-only mounten   :Wink: ).

----------

## Max Steel

Merk dir zum Thema SysRQ REISUB

Also das tippst du mit diesem STRG+ALT+Druck/S-Abf zusammen ab (also R E I S U B)

Und du hast einen weichen Systemneustart

Wusstest du das das rückwärts Busier heißt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Merk dir zum Thema SysRQ REISUB
> 
> Also das tippst du mit diesem STRG+ALT+Druck/S-Abf zusammen ab (also R E I S U B)
> 
> Und du hast einen weichen Systemneustart
> ...

 Weitere Info findet sich hierzu auch in der

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

Ansonsten kann ich von dieser "harte-Mann-Methode" auch nur dringlichst abraten, da kann man sich im ungünstigsten Fall das komplette System mit zerschießen,

besonders gefährlich ist es zb wenn gerade ein emerge läuft.

(Hab ich bei einem Stromausfall schon erlebt, es war dann unter anderem auch die  /var/db/pkg/* kaputt, und portage wusste nicht mehr was überhaupt installiert war, usw

ich hatte aber zum Glück noch ein recht aktuelles Backup)

/edit:

Zu deinem Grafik Problem:

Ich würde da auch raten zumindest den xorg-server noch mal neu zu bauen, und dann auch die installierten x11-drivers/* nochmal, zb via 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

----------

## cyril_sneer

Der Laden läuft wieder, danke für die guten Tipps. 

"emerge xorg-server" lief durch, meldete am Ende aber ein "portage: COUNTER for x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1

 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0". Ich hab dann wohl einen Fehler gemacht und  /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 entfernt, obwohl es natürlich eigentlich /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 sein sollte. Hab ich irgendwie verpeilt. Dann hab ich xorg-server und auch das xf86-...-Gedöns neu gemerged, was zu file-Kollisionsmeldungen führte. Habs dann nochmal durch laufen lassen und alles war wieder gut. Ich hoffe das ganze hat keine weiteren Konsequenzen   :Rolling Eyes:  . 

Das SysRQ-Zeug klingt interessant, hab ich vorher noch nie was von gehört. Ich werds mir merken. Hat allerdings eben bei einem der misslungenen startx-Versuche nicht funktinoiert, der Bildschirm blieb schwarz (mit nem gefrorenen Prompt oben links) und rebootet hat der Rechner nicht.

Na egal, ich dank euch jedenfalls erstmal für die prima Hilfe und mach mich an die nächsten Probleme die durch das Update aufgetreten sind.

Grüße.

----------

## Necoro

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 entfernt, obwohl es natürlich eigentlich /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 sein sollte. Hab ich irgendwie verpeilt. Dann hab ich xorg-server und auch das xf86-...-Gedöns neu gemerged, was zu file-Kollisionsmeldungen führte. Habs dann nochmal durch laufen lassen und alles war wieder gut. Ich hoffe das ganze hat keine weiteren Konsequenzen   

 

Ehm  :Shocked:  warum löschst du einfach so in /var/db/pkg rum? Ich meine ... file collisions sind denn vorprogrammiert... Und andere Folgen sicherlich auch

SysRQ musst du im Kernel aktivieren, btw

----------

## cyril_sneer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ehm  warum löschst du einfach so in /var/db/pkg rum? Ich meine ... file collisions sind denn vorprogrammiert... Und andere Folgen sicherlich auch

 

Die Idee hatte ich von hier -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/277458 . Ist mir jetzt natürlich klar, dass das nicht gut war. Und auch nicht notwendig. Ich hab den alten Ordner gebackuped. Vielleicht ässt sich damit sinnvoll was geradebügeln?

----------

## Necoro

Zusammen mit dem "mein Xorg.0.log ist binary" würde ich mir _wirklich_ sorgen um dein Dateisystem machen ^^ ... denn wie zmedico im Bug schrieb "Typically, this type of error is due to disk corruption."

----------

## Josef.95

 *cyril_sneer wrote:*   

> [....] 
> 
> Das SysRQ-Zeug klingt interessant, hab ich vorher noch nie was von gehört. Ich werds mir merken. Hat allerdings eben bei einem der misslungenen startx-Versuche nicht funktinoiert, der Bildschirm blieb schwarz (mit nem gefrorenen Prompt oben links) und rebootet hat der Rechner nicht.
> 
> [....]

 Auch bei einem scheinbar eingefrorenen X sollte das "SysRQ-Zeug" hilfreich sein, zb via

 *Quote:*   

> Alt+SysRQ+e (sendet TERM-Signal, Prozesse können sich noch ordnungsgemäß beenden (zB Daten speichern))

  Es gab dazu vor Jahren auch mal ein Artikel in einer Linux-Zeitschrift (gibt es aber nicht mehr) , doch ein Zitat des Artikels findet sich zb noch hier

Und von /var/db/pkg sollte man idR dringend die Finger von lassen!  :Wink: 

----------

## cyril_sneer

OK, SysRQ geht doch. REISUB kann mich mir mal merken. Oder eben Busier, was auch immer das ist  :Smile:  . Mein hausgemachtes Problem mit /var/db/pkg bring ich in einem neuen Thread unter.

----------

